# How did you become an Audi Sport fan?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

My story may be hard to follow, as it's a bit broken up, but I'll try to explain anyways. 
I've been a fan of auto racing since I can remember. It really started for me after watching my uncle's Havoc auto racing accident tapes, and in the third volume, I learned what Le Mans is/was. It was the 1980 Le Mans, the year that the Rondeau-Cosworth/Ford won( a car that you've doubtlessy haven't heard of-ask if you want info on it). And in the 5th volume, I had my first taste of Audi Quattro rallying.
However, I was born in to a family where we worship Ford-my father is a Ford man, my Mother is a Ford girl, my uncle(where I got the Havoc tapes from), my brothers, all Ford people(although my little brother now worships Dodge/Chrysler














). Thus, I became a NASCAR fan, and a fan of most of the Ford drivers. As sportscars didn't get as much media attention as they do now, I lost track of it. But then Rob Dyson's team in what would become Grand Am ran Ford engines in his cars, and Don Panoz ran Jack Roush/Robert Yates built Ford V8s in his cars. So the sportscar bug bit again. 
Audi then came into the ALMS in 2000 with the R8. Although I was astonishied by the cars' tank like abiltiy to absorb abuse, and their phenominal ease of mantainance, I still pulled for Panoz for a long time. That was until Dr. Don pulled the plug on the Panoz Elan/Ford LMP after the '02 season.
I then started to pull for Champion Racing, as they were/are an American based team, and the glow-in-the-dark multicolor-on-white paint scheme looked cool. And the won a bunch of races in '03, and nearly the championship.
Which leads me to the present. Where I'm still rooting for Audi, although the distinctive Champion colors are gone(for now at least) and the R8 is out to pasture, replaced by the Audi R10 TDI V12 turbodiesel. 
And this has also began my pull away from NASCAR. I'll still watch the races, but it just isn't as fun for me as it used to be, as NASCAR has kinda disinfrancised itself over the last few years. The ALMS hasn't, although some of the politcal stuff is BS. But it's better than NASCAR, especally in light of the recent cheating scandals, and Brian France wanting to take the sport global, while suffering credibity problems here, many of the caused by him.
So, how did you become an Audi motorsport fan?


_Modified by chernaudi at 5:58 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: How did you become an Audi Sport fan? (chernaudi)*

Since I was tiny I loved VW and Audi cars. Probably because my dad was slightly involved with Audi South Afica. He is sadly a BMW guy








I was more of a VW person but in 1999 my dad took me to Kaylami to go watch the 9th round of the Bankfin Touring Car Championship (which was based on the super touring rules). At that stage Motorsport in South Africa was much beter becuase of factory team and manufacture involvment. We were in the official Audi factory team club house. I even got to go to the pits and meet my from then on racing hero Terry Moss
Thants me







9 years ago with Terry Moss








I had this Photo signed by Terry at the last Round of the 2006 SA Championship








The racing was amazing! This was the 1st time i went to a track and at age 9 I was very excited. The 2nd race of the day had an Audi victory! It was amazing when the Audi came past the clubhouse in the lead, the whole clubhouse roared into life with excitment. It was Audis first win in 1999.
Since then I have been adicted to motorsport and Audis motorsport involvment. I am 18 right now and am planning to work at Audi Sport. Many of my friends say I have an obsession with Audi


----------



## 2006a3 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: How did you become an Audi Sport fan? (lappies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lappies* »_I am 18 right now and am planning to work at Audi Sport.

It's good to see someone with goals. Planning on getting an Engineering degree? Better shoot for a Master's while you're at it.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: How did you become an Audi Sport fan? (2006a3)*

I am planning to shoot for a masters... and hopfully I will work here in South Africa for one of the local privateer teams running Audis in the South African Production Car Championship:
Terry Moss Racing:








OR
VMP Motorsport








Hopefully if the Audis do well in 2007 in South Africa, mabye Audi South Africa will revive Audi Sport South Africa and have a factory team for 2008







I HOPE!
And hopefully from there I can move up to working for Audi Sport as an engineer.......


----------



## 2006a3 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan!


----------

